# new to this board... looking for company on my journey



## bobob (Jun 22, 2009)

Hello,


We are going to be starting our second cycle of ICSI over the couple of months. We were incredibly lucky with our first cycle and have a beautiful daughter. We'd dearly love a second child and a sibling for our bundle of joy. This site was an incredible support to me during our diagnosis and treatment in 2009 and it would be nice to chat to other ladies who are in the process of starting trying for number 2. 


We have our planning appointment on Tuesday this week, so I guess we'll find out more about dates then. Trying to think back to what I did last time diet wise, think I ate pumpkin seeds, drank milk (mixed with nesquick!) no alcohol or caffeine... whether this was just a psyhological help or actually made a difference I don't know. Does anyone have any other tips? I felt really focussed and mentally strong last time so am trying to keep a positive mental attitude. 


Last time lots of people knew it was happening, and ideally we'd like to keep it quiet this time with just our parents knowing so I'm also thinking of how I manage social situations with not wanting to drink etc, also I'm a teacher so it can be very obvious when I'm not in... my Head of Department may well put 2 and 2 together. I'm part-time so am hoping that some of my appointments will fall on my days off.


Anyway, I wish you all good luck in your journeys...


with best wishes 
Bob


----------



## Eileithyia (May 26, 2011)

Hi Bob

We were also incredibly lucky and had success with our very first ICSI treatment.  Our son is now 2yrs old.  Now we are in the position of trying to decide whether or not to go for more treatment.  Finding it really difficult to know if it is the right thing to do?  Obviously there are many things to consider, cost being one of them!  However, the main thing that we are wrestling with is do we really want to have more children??  That absolute heartrending longing to have a child that we experienced when we first found out about our infertility is just not there anymore, now that we have our son.  Back then, there was no question that we would have gone to the ends of the earth to have a child, so now that we have, that same longing isn't there.  Also thinking are we pushing our luck?  Maybe we've had our bit of luck?  We haven't got a burning desire to have another child, but worried that in 5 or 10 yrs time, when it'll be too late, we may live to regret not at least giving it a go?  

What a pain having to go through this total over-analysis of everything, when 'normal' people can just say 'oh well, lets see what happens?'!!

I was just wondering how you came to decide to pursue more treatment and what your thoughts on it are?  Have you set yourselves a limit on how many cycles you will do (if not successful first time)?  your comments on letting other people know about it were really interesting, as we feel exactly the same!  If we do pursue further treatment, don't think we'll be sharing with anyone else other than parents and v close friends.

In terms of preparation for treatment, just take Folic Acid.

Good Luck!

Eileithyia


----------



## Rosy238 (Feb 14, 2008)

WOW Eileithyia, I could have writen that exact same post........! that is exactly how I feel, we have a 2 yr old daughter from ivf in 2009 and we have 2 fozen embryos at liverpool, we are at the planning stage of FET in the next 4 months or so. But everything you have described is exactly how we/I felt and are still feeling.  If this fails we wont pursue any more IVF and will contine to be content and felling lucky with our only miracle.

Bob, Its so scary dipping back into that whole world of IVF all over again isnt it and you almost feel like you should be a pro at it, just doesnt feel like that thou does it!!!! Good luck with it thou and hopefully we will both be as lucky again.
Rosy.xxx


----------

